# It finally gave me a code!



## madmader (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi everyone:

I have a 2016 Cruze Limited LT with a 1.4 turbo. I have been having an on-going issue with it losing power on hills. thing will be going good, and then all of a sudden, just bla..... and it will lose power and it will start to slow down, then it will up shift and try to rev to like 6K to get up the hill. I hate revving engines that hard. This has been going on for several months, and it will not give me a code, well at least until today. I now have a pending P2096 code, but it hasn't set the SEL yet. I have had it to several GM Dealerships, and they keep saying they can't trouble shoot it without an active code. A P2096 is a system lean code, which would lead me to an air leak somewhere, but I can't find anything to save my life. Oh, and my fuel mileage has gone to complete crap too.

Had anyone else had an issue like this? I drive 135 miles a day, so the bumper to bumper warranty is gone. (at 69K miles)


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I haven’t had the code, but my car has 2,700 miles on it, and I can’t get it over 32mpg. I drive 122 mile round trip for work. 

2017 Premier Hatch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gsbatch (Sep 8, 2017)

I had a similar experience with loss of hill and passing power - codes P2096 and P0299. It was my turbo checking out. It went from intermittent to eventually no power. I had 186K on it. A sticky waste gate can produce them also.


----------

